# 360 Acre Hunt Club in Putnam County Looking for 4 members



## 06 Strat (Jan 6, 2012)

We are a small club with only 8 members total that has been in existance for 44 years.  The 360 acres are divided into 9 equal sections.  Each member hunts their own section. Section selection is determined by seniority. You are allowed to hunt other members section with that members explicit permission.  Camp available with electricity.  Logging roads run through property so access is not a problem.  Approximately 60% 15+ year old pine, the balance good hardwoods with creek bottoms.  We are a modified QDM club with spead/point minimums and doe limits.  We are primarily family based, looking for men that want to teach their sons/daughters the art of deer hunting.  Membership is ~$600.00 per member, children of members under 16 hunt that members section and there is no charge for them.  Members are not allowed to bring guest hunters until the first Monday after Thanksgiving.  If you want to bait and shoot, shoot anything that passes within range, go to the woods in the middle of the day and burn up amunnition or hunt other members sections without permission, we're not interested.  If you have interest feel free to call me at 678-787-3877.  This nice 10 point came off the property last November (2010).  Father in law shot a 14 point in 07 that scored 142.


----------



## YOUNGGUNZ (Jan 6, 2012)

I would be in if you were about an hour south of where you are. Good luck


----------



## DeepweR (Jan 6, 2012)

YOUNGGUNZ said:


> I would be in if you were about an hour south of where you are. Good luck



i think u have put this on every add in this forum


----------



## YOUNGGUNZ (Jan 6, 2012)

deep'we R said:


> i think u have put this on every add in this forum



Its because there are all about an hour to far out of my driving range. im looking for a max of about 5.5 hours. 6.5 hrs is a little to far and it seems this is where all of the clubs are


----------



## willie (Jan 6, 2012)

Where in putnam county?


----------



## 06 Strat (Jan 7, 2012)

Off of Harmony Church Road near the Jefferson Baptist Church


----------



## AFDad (Jan 8, 2012)

Can you send me some info on your club very interested Thanks


----------



## KEITH1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Question, why is the property divided into nine sections if you have a 8 member limit.  Was the 10 pointer the only big deer taken last season, and what was allowed to walk that you know has potential for the next season.


----------



## goodler (Jan 9, 2012)

*openings?*

How many openings?


----------



## 06 Strat (Jan 9, 2012)

KEITH1234 said:


> Question, why is the property divided into nine sections if you have a 8 member limit.  Was the 10 pointer the only big deer taken last season, and what was allowed to walk that you know has potential for the next season.



The north 1/4 of the 9th section is parallel to the camp and runs back to the creek.  It's a narrow section and is what we call the "camp section".  The 10 pointer was the only big deer taken in 2010.  Several 6 and 8 point baskets were allowed to walk.  In 2011, there was a fair 8 point taken and again several big six's and a couple of decent 8's were left to walk.  Saw the same 8 probably 6 times (my son did, not me.).


----------



## 06 Strat (Jan 9, 2012)

goodler said:


> How many openings?



We have 4 openings total available.


----------



## 06 Strat (Jan 9, 2012)

AFDad said:


> Can you send me some info on your club very interested Thanks



What type of info you looking for?  Rules etc?


----------



## KEITH1234 (Jan 9, 2012)

Last question before I call, do you have an Ariel you could email me? Keithf@metromechanicalhvac.com


----------



## 06 Strat (Jan 10, 2012)

KEITH1234 said:


> Last question before I call, do you have an Ariel you could email me? Keithf@metromechanicalhvac.com



I don't, maybe I could get online and find something, but that may be as early as this evening or as late as tomorrow evening.  My daughter-in-law and my son went to the hospital this morning hoping to deliver their first baby.  I may get called away at anytime today.  Sorry for the delay.


----------



## techfire55 (Jan 10, 2012)

Good luck and congrats on the new grandbaby


----------

